# Windows Store Spiele auf englisch



## frarein (8. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe letztens Forza über den deutschen Windows Store gekauft und gehofft, dass ich später auf Englisch stellen könnte.  Kauf im US Store ist gescheitert bei der Kreditkartenzahlung, wohl weil es eine deutsche Karte war.

Nun ist mein System eigentlich komplett auf Englisch gestellt (Region + Sprache), andere Spiele laufen damit auch sofort englisch, nur Forza ist unbeirrbar deutsch. Bei Forza stört mich das noch nicht groß, aber z.B. Gears of War will ich definitiv nicht auf Deutsch spielen. 

Weiß jemand, ob das irgendwie machbar ist (für das bereits gekaufte Forza oder für neue Titel)?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2016)

Also, in den Optionen findest du aber nichts? Hast du da mal nachgesehen? Es wäre denkbar, dass du die engl. Version nicht kaufen kannst, weil rein rechtlich diese Version in D nicht geprüft ist und daher nicht so ohne weiteres verkauft werden darf. ^^


----------



## frarein (8. Oktober 2016)

Nein, Einstellung im Spiel für die Sprache gibt's nicht. Das scheint so ähnlich zu sein, wie auf der Xbox. 

Ich hab's aber in einem Forza-Forum gefunden: Ich hatte nur Standort und Sprache auf US. Geholfen hat, auch noch das "Format" für Datum/Uhrzeit auf US zu stellen (Control Panel -> Clock, Language, Region -> Formats). Jetzt muss ich zwar mit US-Datum leben, aber sei's drum. Wenigstens heißt der Kontostand im Spiel jetzt nicht mehr "Verteilung" (deren Übersetzung von "balance")...


----------

